# Welcome to the FREAKSHOW! Round 2 with pics White Rhino, NL, Skunk#1, and Ice.



## JBonez (Mar 15, 2009)

Well, ive nursed all the babys i had back to health due to a grower i know not knowing what he was doing and my reward is 9 healthy females that im flowering today! Back in action and it feels good.

On to the specs of the grow.

Decided to stay with the 1000w of pure Lumatek/Hortilux power. Just cant beat the amount of light this thing puts out next to my 600 watt.

2 Northern lights
3 White Rhino
3 Ice
1 Skunk #1 (from sensi seeds, the others are nirvana)

Keeping things cool is a 450 cfm Vortex fan cooling the light
Got a 170 cfm fan swapping out the air, but not before the Carbon filter does its job.

Also, i got a tower fan, that way the entire plant gets a fresh breeze to clear out that spent air.

Temps are nice at about 79 degrees. Decided not to use my co2 this round, think im just gonna stick with co2 for veg.
R/H is at 58%
Nutrients Lineup for flowering.

Ocean Forest Soil (5 Gallon planters are standard, really lets those roots reach out!
Botanicare Pureblend Pro Bloom
Botanicare Hydroplex Phosphorous bloom enhancer
Bloombastic will replace the hydroplex after a couple weeks, i hear this stuff doubles harvest weight, we will see. At about 220.00 bucks a bottle, it better do something.

Nutrients given at 6.6 ph. i never check my runoff.

Enjoy, should be a well documented grow!


----------



## CasualGrower (Mar 15, 2009)

Sending you some GREEN MOJO!!!!

Good luck to ya J.


----------



## JBonez (Mar 15, 2009)

Thanks kind sir, im so excited to see these girls get some nice size budz, I wouldnt be suprised if i saw a lb. on this grow. One can hope anyways.


----------



## Motor City Madman (Mar 15, 2009)

Looks good cant wait to see the end result.

Good luck
MCM


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 15, 2009)

:clap: *nurse JBonez  *

goodluckeace:


----------



## JBonez (Mar 15, 2009)

Nurse? ha ha, hmm... yeah. im stoned.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 15, 2009)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



			
				jbonez said:
			
		

> Well, ive nursed all the babys i had back to health



if the cap fits :giggle: :stoned:


----------



## JBonez (Mar 16, 2009)

can i veg another week even tho ive got em under a hps? i dont want any stretching, and i figure its enough light, anyone?


----------



## Newbud (Mar 16, 2009)

Dunno about anyone else but i've used hps from the start and i no problem that i know of with stretching, infact at about week 3/4 of veg i moved light up a bit to get em a bit taller cos they bushed from the start.
I'm no expert as some know just my own experiance 
That was 8 plants under 2 600's by the way


----------



## JBonez (Mar 16, 2009)

ive heard others say that as well, i veg with an mh, but switched the light and decided to veg a bit longer to let my plants acclimate to the new pots and soil.

thanks for your insight! much appreciated.


----------



## str8t0thetop (Mar 19, 2009)

looking real good


----------



## Locked (Mar 19, 2009)

lookin sweet J...


----------



## sleepwalker (Mar 19, 2009)

Awesome J, very cool


----------



## 420benny (Mar 19, 2009)

Howdy J! I will be watching too. Good luck!


----------



## JBonez (Mar 19, 2009)

thanks guys, ill post an update next week, they have grown about a half a foot already! gonna take some cuttings tomorrow, once they are done flowering, i will have the next batch vegged and ready, and hopefully one of the clones will be worthy of being my mother plant, we will see, pretty excited.


----------



## cannabis037 (Mar 19, 2009)

dang looks great jbonez, 220 a bottle? your girls better like it, shieet cause you spoiling them good. lol


----------



## JBonez (Mar 19, 2009)

cannabis037 said:
			
		

> dang looks great jbonez, 220 a bottle? your girls better like it, shieet cause you spoiling them good. lol



yeah, it wasnt cheap and i know that there is a lot of hype about it, but i know a few growers personally, guys that know way more than myself, and they say 50% increase is the norm, in fact, they usually wipe the local grow shop clean whenever they get a shipment.

The way they talk about it made me spend the money, just wanna see what it will do. They also said they increased their temps when using it. Not sure, but i cant wait to harvest again!


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Mar 20, 2009)

yeah man, looks good so far, I have some WR beans I'll probably drop this fall. cant wait...pullin up a chair motha licka.


----------



## chiefALLday (Mar 21, 2009)

the lazy boy is out for this one.gonna grab a 40oz and enjoy..  *Green Mojo for you*


----------



## JBonez (Mar 22, 2009)

Well here are the girls after they have been flowering for a few days, great looking growth, gonna be taking about 30 clones in a few days.

enjoy the pics!

there is a pic of my fav also, skunk#1 from sensi seeds.:hubba:


----------



## donkey942 (Mar 22, 2009)

Why is their duct tape on your tower fan, nice ladies by the way?!


----------



## JBonez (Mar 22, 2009)

when utilizing a fan to keep the air fresh with co2, and keeping it cool, you dont want too much turbulance.

My tower fan really moves some air! So i put the duct tape on in a configuration that would slow the air movement enough to do what i want, but at the top of the fan, i left it unrestricted, that way, the air between the canopy top and the light is a little cooler.


----------



## Newbud (Mar 22, 2009)

Nice. Good looking pic of the skunk 1.
Your set up looks good i need a couple of those hoods


----------



## JBonez (Mar 22, 2009)

thanks for the kind words good sir!

oh, and these hoods, are about 100.00 bucks! with glass! and they are the closest thing to a perfect doulbe parabolic reflector i could find, so they spread the light pretty good, plus its cooled with a 450 cfm fan.


----------



## Newbud (Mar 22, 2009)

How big is the grow area? Doesnt look that big but really well set out.
I just got mylar sheets hanging down in a room lol.
It works i guess


----------



## JBonez (Mar 23, 2009)

Newbud said:
			
		

> How big is the grow area? Doesnt look that big but really well set out.
> I just got mylar sheets hanging down in a room lol.
> It works i guess



the room is a 4x4, nine plants max if you want decent yield, i veg for about 1.5 months. I wouldnt go any bigger, plus im growing spears, so know lst or topping, 1000w stays pretty cool, so i get an unreal amount of light penetration.


----------



## Newbud (Mar 23, 2009)

Bigger than it looks. My flower room about 4.5x4ft width and bepth so about same. two 600's in there so gues i'm about right then cool.
Should be fine when can afford some those hoods.
I dont think 12-14 inches too far away is it?
How tall can you go? I not toped or LST them either, getting pretty big now lol.
Look nice dont they in natural shape.
I move 2 out and put em in flower room (also 600) during day now leaving 5 in there cos they pretty wide lol


----------



## JBonez (Mar 23, 2009)

Newbud said:
			
		

> Bigger than it looks. My flower room about 4.5x4ft width and bepth so about same. two 600's in there so gues i'm about right then cool.
> Should be fine when can afford some those hoods.
> I dont think 12-14 inches too far away is it?
> How tall can you go? I not toped or LST them either, getting pretty big now lol.
> ...



im gonna lollipop them, removing almost half the lower growth, should look like 3 prong pitchforks when im done with them.


----------



## Newbud (Mar 23, 2009)

Ouch, sounds brutal man, i'll have to check in on that see how it goes.


----------



## IRISH (Mar 23, 2009)

Mrs Bonez , can J come out to play? she say's, long as your homework's done, J can come out to play for a bit.:hubba:   ...

thank you Mrs Bonez. ...

i ain't miss'in the show. lol. lol. look'in righteous up in that there shed. thought i was late for the show. i'm in. i see theres a seat over here in the corner. right beside newbud...bb...


----------



## JBonez (Mar 23, 2009)

haha yo bb, not sure what that little play was all about, but welcome to the grow!


----------



## JBonez (Mar 24, 2009)

ahhh! i dont know how, but a male slipped by me, because i thought i had all of them presexed, and now this guy is clearly a male! Off with his head! Schweew, now that hes gone, i have a little more space, not that i think one less plant will affect my yield, now the rest have more light, lol.


----------



## Newbud (Mar 24, 2009)

:holysheep:


----------



## PencilHead (Mar 25, 2009)

Tell me more about this Bloombastic.  I googled it and it doesn't seem to be available in the States, but you apparently got some here because you quoted the price in US$s.


----------



## Newbud (Mar 25, 2009)

PencilHead said:
			
		

> Tell me more about this Bloombastic. I googled it and it doesn't seem to be available in the States, but you apparently got some here because you quoted the price in US$s.


 
Hope this helps mate. I'm in uk and never used it but found this and think it will help http://www.cultivatingeden.net/bloombastic.htm


----------



## PencilHead (Mar 25, 2009)

Newbud said:
			
		

> Hope this helps mate. I'm in uk and never used it but found this and think it will help http://www.cultivatingeden.net/bloombastic.htm


 
Vero's not too bad.  I've got Sunshine, HTG and Worm's Way all fairly close but none of them seem to have it.  I'll call my fav shop and see if he can get it.  Thanks.


----------



## swiftgt (Mar 26, 2009)

nice selection of strains you got there man,
and they look nice and green!


----------



## JBonez (Mar 27, 2009)

PencilHead said:
			
		

> Tell me more about this Bloombastic.  I googled it and it doesn't seem to be available in the States, but you apparently got some here because you quoted the price in US$s.



its in the states, i bought it locally, they cant keep it on the shelf, so you have to prepay for it, the stuff is like 220 a bottle, but all the local guys at the hydro shop say its liquid gold, we will see after this harvest.


----------



## str8t0thetop (Mar 27, 2009)

how bout some pics?


----------



## JBonez (Mar 27, 2009)

str8t0thetop said:
			
		

> how bout some pics?



lemme know what pics you want, and maybe i can help, ill post update pics of my grow later tonight, or if you want a pic of the bloombastic, then check out my first post.

jb


----------



## str8t0thetop (Mar 27, 2009)

how high in the tent did you put the flanges for the cooltube? how about a pic of higher up in your tent? ventilation and stuff


----------



## JBonez (Mar 29, 2009)

well here are the girls, a week and a half into flowering, things are looking good so far!


----------



## Newbud (Mar 29, 2009)

Looking good fella, they goin to outgrow that area tho lol


----------



## JBonez (Mar 29, 2009)

they should be good, still got plenty of wiggle room left, and verticle height isnt a problem, i just lollipopped them, so the undergrowth shouldnt be that dense, and i will prune that as i progress.


----------



## Newbud (Mar 29, 2009)

Yeah suppose you've thinned em out a bit should be ok, damn sure you know what your doin lol.
Just reminded me of mine when they were that big, i was like "nah not toppin or anythin, loads of room guys" lol famous last words they getting HUGE lol.
Just under 4ft from coco to top and only just over 3 weeks in flower.
Factor in about 1ft for the pot then 1ft from the light, the light itself, and a little gap above light and, well, they better not keep growing at this rate lol.

All the best fella keep up the good work


----------



## Newbud (Mar 29, 2009)

Am i right in thinking trimming em like that concentrates the plants energies on making fewer better buds rather than waisting any on the lower stuff?


----------



## JBonez (Mar 29, 2009)

i did it last grow and got about 2 ounces a plant, lower branches always have small airy buds, they arent worth the energy, so get rid of them, that way the top buds are really dense.


----------



## Newbud (Mar 29, 2009)

How big where the plants?


----------



## JBonez (Mar 29, 2009)

about three ft, but i topped and trained some of them, or im sure they would have been taller, but they were also lollipopped, i believe that lollipopping increases yield, or at least distributes growth to where the light is.


----------



## IRISH (Mar 31, 2009)

looks great bro. watching this grow, and oc hydros close. gotta check out this trimm'in up the bottom 1/3 of plant stuff. never did that. been hearing alot about how it gives better air flow through and through. very interested.

my bro andy says he's giving this a try also on his ssh grow. i've just been tying back the side branching around 3-4 weeks flower, for air, and light penetration. some peoples tried telling me i'd herm my girls tying them this far in flower. ha. had to show how we been doing it for quite a long time. (prolly longer than most people here are in years old). hey, if it works, i'm game.

btw, they look great. really great. keep'er green bud...bb...


----------



## JBonez (Apr 4, 2009)

im one of those people that refuse to believe that any stress, other than light interruption, can actually cause the plant to produce male flowers, it simply doesn't make sense, how can underwatering replace light? Light interruption is what signals to the plant that the longer 4th quarter light schedule is coming to a close, the plant reacts to the threat of returning to a vegetative state by using its genetic malfunction to its advantage, by producing pollen, this way it can drop its genetics in the form of seeds without any males around.

thanks for the kind words man, i wouldnt worry about stressing the plants that much tho, i topped 4 weeks into flowering to see what would happen, it just grew two fat little buds in place of the portion that was removed.


----------



## ross (Apr 6, 2009)

have you done any training on this grow?  and what exactly is lollipopping?  whats the dimensions of your tent?  also how much power does your setup use with everything going?  is it on its own circuit?


----------



## JBonez (Apr 6, 2009)

ross said:
			
		

> have you done any training on this grow?  and what exactly is lollipopping?  whats the dimensions of your tent?  also how much power does your setup use with everything going?  is it on its own circuit?



1. No training of any sort.
2. Lollipopping is removing the lower portion of growth at about 2 weeks into flower. Or in the first and third week of flower.
3. Tent is a 4x4 and is getting replaced by the larger sun hut silver in a few days. its 54"x54"x86". Much more room to spread out the plants and max out my lights footprint.
4. yeah, i dont exceed my 15 amp circuit that its on, usually about 12-13 amps max. Its in a bedroom by itself. My Veg tent also has its own room.


----------



## ross (Apr 7, 2009)

what made you not do any training this time?  because i remember you did LST last time.  i dont plan on doing any training either because ive read sog with no training is the most productive way to grow if you have a perpetual harvest.  for flowering i plan on putting 12 5gals in a 4x3 room with a 600W AC lens hood which should give me about 7500 lum/sqft, which is about what that new tent and a 1000W would give you.  So our setups should be pretty similar, with yours being a little larger scale and nicer (i wont have a tent or expensive nutes just FFOF and FF nutes).  i will also be using T5's for veg, and i believe you use a MH?  also, another thing i will be doing different is stagger the harvests.  each plant will veg about 5 weeks, with clones being taken at week 4 (so for one week the room will have 6 plants and 6 clones).  after about 5 weeks i will move those 6 plants into the 6 least-intense-lighting areas, put the 6 that are a month ahead in flower into the 6 most-intense-lighting areas in the room, and harvest 6 plants. one month later, repeat cycle.  i'm hoping i can have the 600W about 5 inches from the canopy, so in their final month of flowering the plants could be getting the lumens of 1000Wers in other set ups.  sorry for rambling so long about my setup i'm just throwing my ideas out there since our setups are similar.


----------



## Cannabiscotti (Apr 7, 2009)

JBonez, lovn the grow-very nice! can you snap a few pics of the plants by strain? i'm got some of the nirvana white rhino i haven't germd yet so i'm watchn closely!! nice work!


----------



## JBonez (Apr 7, 2009)

ross said:
			
		

> what made you not do any training this time?  because i remember you did LST last time.  i dont plan on doing any training either because ive read sog with no training is the most productive way to grow if you have a perpetual harvest.  for flowering i plan on putting 12 5gals in a 4x3 room with a 600W AC lens hood which should give me about 7500 lum/sqft, which is about what that new tent and a 1000W would give you.  So our setups should be pretty similar, with yours being a little larger scale and nicer (i wont have a tent or expensive nutes just FFOF and FF nutes).  i will also be using T5's for veg, and i believe you use a MH?  also, another thing i will be doing different is stagger the harvests.  each plant will veg about 5 weeks, with clones being taken at week 4 (so for one week the room will have 6 plants and 6 clones).  after about 5 weeks i will move those 6 plants into the 6 least-intense-lighting areas, put the 6 that are a month ahead in flower into the 6 most-intense-lighting areas in the room, and harvest 6 plants. one month later, repeat cycle.  i'm hoping i can have the 600W about 5 inches from the canopy, so in their final month of flowering the plants could be getting the lumens of 1000Wers in other set ups.  sorry for rambling so long about my setup i'm just throwing my ideas out there since our setups are similar.



sorry for rambling? that sounds great! yeah, i just didnt think i needed to train them, but they got a little bigger than i hoped, there is no more room in my tent, i ordered a bigger tent last week, should be hear today or in the next few days, the 1000w needs to go up higher and the footprint spreadout. I dont know man, its not always how much you spend, i just prefer to spend the money, its made growing that much easier, but once you get everything you need you can just stay with it and not spend anymore money.

good luck, seems youve got a handle on things!


----------



## JBonez (Apr 7, 2009)

Cannabiscotti said:
			
		

> JBonez, lovn the grow-very nice! can you snap a few pics of the plants by strain? i'm got some of the nirvana white rhino i haven't germd yet so i'm watchn closely!! nice work!



ill update in the next few days with some picks and some white rhino pics for you:hubba:

just gotta get the new tent here and everything swapped out so i can give the plants some space, they freally did get friggin huge and i have overgrown the grow tent.


----------



## ross (Apr 7, 2009)

how much are you planning on harvesting?


----------



## JBonez (Apr 7, 2009)

ross said:
			
		

> how much are you planning on harvesting?



dunno, last harvest was 180z with nine plants

This time i vegged about 6 weeks, instead of 9 and ive got 8 plants flowering right now, so im one less.

Buuuuuut, Since a plant was removed, the other plants are filling in the space, and the first grow was in a 3.5x3.5, this tent is a 4.5x4.5, so ive got a lot more light to use this time around, might get more, but im hoping for a elbow. But i really just want to get my plants into this bigger tent, they are all up on the walls! This bigger tent will give em some room to grow and then i can use the true power of my 1000w hps to stack on the weight, should be good!


----------



## JBonez (Apr 9, 2009)

Well, here are the girls, a couple are either N def or somethings up, all upper growth is bright green, they have always been that way, oh well, gonna see if they respond to a bit of pureblend pro grow, maybe help with the N def, kinda early to be getting yellow.

My skunk#1 is my best looking, most fragrant, healthiest and has the biggest bud mass so far out of all of them, glad i got four clones, this may be the diamond in the rough, a plant worth considering putting through some hermie stress testing. and finally, try my hand at some breeding, maybe a nice jack here male with a skunk female? could be cool.


----------



## JBonez (Apr 15, 2009)

Here are the girls about 28 days into flower, and look at those nugs!

So far, the bloombastic hasnt shown any negative side affects, thats for sure.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Apr 15, 2009)

Nice ducting . Waiting for the bud porn!!!


----------



## JBonez (Apr 15, 2009)

yeah yeah, dang server busy, oh well, they are all there now.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Apr 15, 2009)

Beautiful... Mind if I help taste test those ladies when they're done? . GREAT work so far, they look awsome!


----------



## Newbud (Apr 15, 2009)

WOW!!! I know that bloombastic is expensive but it looking like it worth every penny right there.

Nice man, nice set up too, as always lol


----------



## JBonez (Apr 15, 2009)

thanks guys! yeah mental, come on down brotha! Shoot, i give most of it away when im done anyways. Mainly to my uncle who has prostate cancer and seems to love smoking to feel a bit better. I gave him almost a lb from my last grow. He was happy, and so was I!


----------



## Newbud (Apr 15, 2009)

Lol i bet he was


----------



## JBonez (Apr 16, 2009)

Newbud said:
			
		

> Lol i bet he was



yeah, i know its worth a lot of money, but growing takes the monetary value away from it imo, plus im not really down with selling it, i do it for the convenience of having my own good smoke, and the sport, its really fun to watch them grow. Cant be giving leo any possible chance to know what im up to, and i think when you start selling pot, you will get busted anyways.

Its really more of a hobby now, I love growing!


----------



## Newbud (Apr 16, 2009)

Yup i hear you there.

I love it , its took over every other hobby lol. I just go and sit there watching them a lot and i even love the work involved and watching the changes week by week.

Can understand what you saying about it loosing its monetary value as well its just to a guy who still waiting for my first crop to finish a pound a weed still seems like a lot lol.

All the best


----------



## JBonez (Apr 16, 2009)

sorry, i didnt realize you were relatively new to growing, as i myself am.

I guess when i was starting, i was hoping to get a couple ounces, and then i got about 18oz in soil my first time, so i was pretty happy. But i dont smoke as much i guess, maybe a couple grams a day at best.


----------



## swiftgt (Apr 16, 2009)

18oz is fairly awesome for your first grow inside! but you seem to be using great equipment! i think ill be getting about 4-5 oz dry from my bigbud!i just harvested it, take a look at the pics in my g.j!


----------



## JBonez (Apr 16, 2009)

swiftgt said:
			
		

> 18oz is fairly awesome for your first grow inside! but you seem to be using great equipment! i think ill be getting about 4-5 oz dry from my bigbud!i just harvested it, take a look at the pics in my g.j!



thanks for the kind words! yeah, i know you can grow with minimal equipage, but i chose to put into the grow what i expect to get out of it.

going hydro after this grow, got all the stuff i need, just gotta put it together.

gonna be using the GH Flora Lucas formula, so we will see how it goes.

ill check your grow out!


----------



## PencilHead (Apr 17, 2009)

Your set-up is really nice and neat.  I try to keep mine that way, coil and fasten everything, secure everything else.  You walk in there and it's like being on a Sci-Fi set or something, everything either white or silver.

And your ladies are looking just fine.


----------



## swiftgt (Apr 17, 2009)

cool, im going to change to dwc after this grow is finished!
i got all my stuff a while ago and its in my grwo room, just dont have the space yet,to set it up!


----------



## JBonez (Apr 17, 2009)

swiftgt said:
			
		

> cool, im going to change to dwc after this grow is finished!
> i got all my stuff a while ago and its in my grwo room, just dont have the space yet,to set it up!


 
yeah, same here, my hydro setup is a neat little pile in the corner of the bedroom my grow tent is in, but im not doing dwc, going for a drip system like oc.


----------



## swiftgt (Apr 17, 2009)

yea i bet you cant wait to get it out and start, i know i cant wait!
im going to go with 3 dwc 70L tanks and keep my 3x 400w hps for floweing and use the mothers im growing now to make clones for the dwc's,
hope it works out!


----------



## JBonez (Apr 17, 2009)

oh yeah, im very anxious to grow in water, looking forward to the ease of my system, all i will have to do is keep ph and ppm in check, everything else is good to go.


----------



## manels1111 (Apr 21, 2009)

Girls are looking very good Jbonez. I followed your last grow for a bit did you ever finish out the journal?  Anyhow this grow is looking bomb.


----------



## JBonez (Apr 21, 2009)

manels1111 said:
			
		

> Girls are looking very good Jbonez. I followed your last grow for a bit did you ever finish out the journal?  Anyhow this grow is looking bomb.



didnt really finish it out, life was getting in the way towards the end, but i got about 18 ounces. I gave most of it away and started over fresh.

This grow is ok, i really just wanted to get a good momma and now i have 4.

gonna do a full on sog next grow, should be nice.

thanks for the kind words.


----------



## donkey942 (Apr 21, 2009)

whered all the pics go? I was getting interested. well guess Ill just ahve to wait like everybody else. Lookks real nice cant wait to see your new set up, up and running.


----------



## JBonez (Apr 25, 2009)

UPDATE CLICK HERE


----------



## zipflip (Apr 25, 2009)

nice setup bonez.  i definately gotta get on top things now while i have all this time waitin for harvest, im  savin my change for new equipment for next grow.  my current one is by far no where near up to top standards imo.  but practice and experience, trial an error... all adds up to wisdom and perfection IMO so hopefully my next go at it will come out better. but beutiful girls man.  
  sometimes i look at others's grow pix and i am in awe an evy those an it kinda gets me down a bit an thinkin i got a long road ahead of me to perfect this but i am not gonna give up never. 
  good luck on the rest of the grow man.,
  PEACE


----------



## JBonez (Apr 25, 2009)

zipflip said:
			
		

> nice setup bonez.  i definately gotta get on top things now while i have all this time waitin for harvest, im  savin my change for new equipment for next grow.  my current one is by far no where near up to top standards imo.  but practice and experience, trial an error... all adds up to wisdom and perfection IMO so hopefully my next go at it will come out better. but beutiful girls man.
> sometimes i look at others's grow pix and i am in awe an evy those an it kinda gets me down a bit an thinkin i got a long road ahead of me to perfect this but i am not gonna give up never.
> good luck on the rest of the grow man.,
> PEACE



thanks zip, i had your attitude a while back, you are like me, your limited by your bank account, not your mental prowess.

For example, while waiting for my plants to finish vegging, i germed some seeds for a week, just to get as much experience as possible, i threw them away of course, but you can never substitute experience and wisdom gained through trial and error, you and me will be getting along just fine.

ps, the difference between awesome buds and subpar often correlate to the skillset of the photographer. you are just as capable as i am so long as you know the variables that affect growing, and from what ive accertained, you do.


----------



## zipflip (Apr 25, 2009)

yeah man, i pretty much got it all floatin in my brain.. but like ya said i am truly limited by my bank account.  bein on disability doesnt hardly pay the bills let alone be able to afford a new HPS or fany exhaust so i try to substitute an tweek an mod anythin i can to get by wit wat i have til i can get better or do better or figure out a better rigged up concoction lol.  i just get a lil frustrated wit some people who dont read my posts an just look at pix an comment how my setup is lacking  this an that... but if some would read they might find that some have stated that they not rich prior to the pix. lol.
    i got faith tho that one day i will get perfect nice fat buds wit a better yeild each an every grow gettin better an better.
  i wish i a top notch set up prior to startin grow but i got impatient an hey how will i ver learn or know for fact all the opinions i read an see flyin around here on all sorts stuff like the controversy over CFL's etc  unless i try it for myself. if i dont theni will always wonder bout it. ya know.  but yeah sorry for ramblin. lol  just caught a good buzz.


----------



## JBonez (Apr 25, 2009)

im sure it would be easier to wait to get the perfect equipage needed for a perfect environment, but i couldnt wait that long, nor did i realize that just like any hobby, the more you spend, coupled with reading, the better off you are, lol.

i can tell i need to expect good things from you, youve obviously got the intellect to pull it off, dont worry brotha, you will get there, just takes time and patience, thats the downside to this sport.


----------



## Super Silver Haze (Apr 25, 2009)

Nice...im on a tight budget also but i bit the bullet and got a 400 hps for my 2 girl set-up.  
im not expecting too much b/c of all the issues with being impatient, i just want to get a harvest under my belt.

pratcing with bag seed

SSH


----------



## JBonez (May 9, 2009)

Well, cut the girls down last night

here are some pics, enjoy!


----------



## ross (May 9, 2009)

Wow.


----------



## swiftgt (May 9, 2009)

nice haul man well done!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 9, 2009)

Looks like a nice harvest JB.


----------



## Super Silver Haze (May 9, 2009)

nice Greenery

im tempted to get a tent.  how do you like yours?


----------



## JBonez (May 9, 2009)

i love growing in a tent, really makes it a bit easier to control the environment.


----------



## Newbud (May 9, 2009)

:aok: :fly:


----------



## zipflip (May 9, 2009)

flocking NICCCE Bonez!!!!


----------



## Vegs (May 9, 2009)

Now that's what I'm talkin' about!


----------



## JBonez (May 9, 2009)

thanks guys!


----------



## PencilHead (May 10, 2009)

Holy Kripes--and I only say that because it's Sunday.  Nice haul, bonez.  How many ladies was that? Was that the Widow?

Mine are going down tommorrow, and I cain't hardly wait.


----------



## JBonez (May 10, 2009)

nah, no widow this round, that was eight plants, same as last time.

There is def more bud this round, but the buds are a little less dense and slightly more airy. So im sure the buds will be the same amount as last time, just more potent!


----------



## occg.hydro (May 19, 2009)

damn dude, nice harvest! any idea on dry weight yet? smoke report?


----------

